# Eddie got mugged today



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

*so sorry, I meant to post on the puppy topic*

I'm so sorry, I meant to post this on the puppy topic


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry Eddie had a bad day at the beach. If the lab was going to harm Eddie you did the right thing if it was in play it would have been best to let them work it out. 

As for the bitter apple I've never even had to try it. I did use a squirt bottle on Oakly a couple of times at meal time when he was a little pup when he was begging and jumping. Worked like a charm and he has been fine ever since.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Eddie hasn't met a dog, person, plant, shell, rock, leaf, twig...that he hasn't loved. This particular lab just didn't seem to get that he was a puppy (being a young thing himself) so he was quite rough.
Maybe I will switch to just water in a spray to deter biting, that bitter apple stuff seems pretty strong.
Thanks


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Bitter Apple spray is intended to keep them from chewing on something that they shouldn't. You spray it on the item, not the dog! It is not only mean to spray it on his nose, but it could have (and may have) gotten into his eyes and burned them.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

was the lab aggressive or was it just "rough" playing? I had a lab and she played really hard! she even made loud noises to make you think she was being mean, but she was actually gentle. as for the bitter apple it never worked for me. I used a spray bottle with a little bit of vinegar in it. with my other golden I use to shake a can of pennies to make him stop doing something he shouldn't have been doing.

good luck with eddie.. any picture's of him?

Debbie & mason


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

I was very careful not to get any near or in his eyes. I did not just spray into his face. But thank you for your concern.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Bitter Apple is meant to used this way: Open the dogs mouth, spray 1-2 shots in the back of the mouth and THEN on the item, the dogs taste buds are in the back of the mouth and once the bitter hits it they will shake thier head & some will foam at the mouth, this is normal. If you just apply it to the items without giving them a taste of it 1st they will not learn not to chew. Most of the time you only have to do this once or twice and the dog will stop chewing if you show them the bottle. All I have to do is show them the bottle and ask my dogs: Do you want this? They stop right away. 
I taught this in my classes and it has worked for every pet parent so far.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a labbie that is an expert body blocker, teeth bared. He would not harrm a flea. And I agree, watching him play with other dogs looks like a mugging. Hope Eddie is OK!
And PS: I bought one bottle of bitter apple and the dogs ate it! Good luck!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

I think I was just concerned about Eddie's bones when the lab was rolling/jumping on him. Eddie has played with other grown dogs who are amazing in their instinct not to crush him no matter how annoying he is.

Thanks


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is always tough call when two dogs meet. On the one hand you want your dog to be well socialized and on the other you don't want any damage done. The first time two dogs meet you really have to keep your eyes open and be ready to react quickly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry Eddie got mugged.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey - is that a new Oakly image? Nice! He sure holds the bar high for the rest of the Maine pups out there.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

EddieME said:


> Hey - is that a new Oakly image? Nice! He sure holds the bar high for the rest of the Maine pups out there.


There is a thread here somewhere by a girl from Spain that has been doing a bunch of the Siggies for people. She does a great job. Just post a couple of pictures of Eddie and I'm sure she would do the same for you. The price is right. :


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

You have to remember the lab while although obviously bigger at 7 months is really only a puppy himself but it's hard not to be concerned. Eventually what will happen is that lab will run into a dog like Maggie (hopefully you're not offended Maggies Mom but guessing from previous pictures it doesn't look like she takes any @#$% from anyone) or my Daisy or really almost any older dogs and try that rough play and quickly get put in his place and kinda learn you don't just start rough playing with another dog before you find out they want to as well.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Eddie was mugged, but i think you did the wrong thing by picking him up. I know that your instinct to protect your pup, but had the lab been aggressive, by picking Eddie up you could have put yourself in danger of being bitten. I wouldn't use that spray to control biting, it would be better to use a squirty bottle with water in - it should have the same effect but will not cause any harm.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Bitter Apple is meant to used this way: Open the dogs mouth, spray 1-2 shots in the back of the mouth and THEN on the item, the dogs taste buds are in the back of the mouth and once the bitter hits it they will shake thier head & some will foam at the mouth, this is normal. If you just apply it to the items without giving them a taste of it 1st they will not learn not to chew. Most of the time you only have to do this once or twice and the dog will stop chewing if you show them the bottle. All I have to do is show them the bottle and ask my dogs: Do you want this? They stop right away.
> I taught this in my classes and it has worked for every pet parent so far.


Do you have something that supports that bitter apple is intended to be sprayed in the back of a dog's throat? I have never heard of that, and personally think it is horribly cruel to do so! Have you sprayed it into your mouth to see how it works for you? Personally, I think this is a horrible, cruel suggestion and I am not sure why you have posted something like this. Teach a dog with positive reinforcement, not negative. Set them up for success, not failure.

It blows my mind that a forum that is so up in arms over a golden being beaten by a man's wife (which is also horrible abuse in my opinion) is complacent about someone advocating (and apparently teaching in a class) spraying bitter apple into the back of a dog's throat!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

fostermom said:


> Do you have something that supports that bitter apple is intended to be sprayed in the back of a dog's throat? I have never heard of that, and personally think it is horribly cruel to do so! Have you sprayed it into your mouth to see how it works for you? Personally, I think this is a horrible, cruel suggestion and I am not sure why you have posted something like this. Teach a dog with positive reinforcement, not negative. Set them up for success, not failure.
> 
> It blows my mind that a forum that is so up in arms over a golden being beaten by a man's wife (which is also horrible abuse in my opinion) is complacent about someone advocating (and apparently teaching in a class) spraying bitter apple into the back of a dog's throat!


I agree that spraying the BA in the dog's mouth is extreme and unnecessary. I know people do it, but I certainly doubt that it is the original intent of the product. I'm looking at a bottle right now and all it says is "apply topically - avoid getting into eyes."

I think when you take that approach (in the mouth) you run the risk of teaching an incorrect association -- that it's the presence of the bottle that's bad, as evidenced by kerribear's comment that all she has to do is pick up the bottle and her dogs stop chewing. When I use BA, I make sure that the dogs never see me spray any items. I want any unpleasant action (foul taste) to be associated with the item itself when the dog goes to chew it.

People make the argument that a shot in the mouth heightens the dogs response if/when he does attempt to chew the item b/c the smell of the item on his approach triggers the powerful sensory memory of what happened when he had the shot in the mouth.

I still think that doing something to cause your dog to foam at the mouth is unnecessary. A little bit of extra management and prevention is way more user friendly to the dog and will accomplish the same result!

JMO.


----------

